# Grinder Hash  Help



## Flyinghigh (Sep 7, 2007)

Ok I did a search on this site.
Grinder hash 
Making hash from a grinder
anything about making hash from a grinder I haven't found a thread on this!!
Any help on what to do besides throw the buds in a grinder and turn on and watch the hash go to top top of the lid.  
This Right??


----------



## Mutt (Sep 7, 2007)

Link


----------



## Old Toby (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey man I got one of these just the other day and it does the trick!
http://www.everyonedoesit.com/online_headshop/Hash_Maker.cfm?iProductID=610&iProductCategoryID=144

All ya do is grind up yer bud or left overs and put them in the top part of the hash maker then put it in the freezer for 30mins and then shake like a mad man, then open up the other end and you shall find yerself some lovely yellow gold
Hope this helps man


----------

